# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Conseil baladeur vido

## Filippo

Bonjour,
je passe 2h00 par jour dans le train. Je regarde des films sur une psp 2000.

Je souhaiterais acqurir un appareil sur lequel je ne serais pas oblig de convertir mes vidos au format psp : Pouvoir faire un copier-coller direct de fichiers avi, mpg, mp4, flv ... quelque soit la rsolution.

Quel appareil me conseilleriez-vous pour un budget de 150 euros environs ?
J'ai galement 50 euros de points kados que je peux utiliser  la fnac ou chez surcouf, j'aurais donc dans ces enseignes un budget d'environ 200 euros.

J'aimerais bien que l'appareil lise aussi le format audio flac.

Voil si vous avez des suggestions je suis preneur.

Merci.

Bonne soire.

 :;):

----------


## minnesota

Salut,

J'ai un mpman tk250 (radio, audio, vido, photo (visionneuse), texte) vraiment excellent, sauf l'autonomie en vido qui est seulement d'une heure, bon en mme il est aussi bien fin, donc faut pas trop en demander. Autre problme, le revtement SoftTouch qui ne fait pas long feu, mme en en prenant extrmement soin. Pour le reste, j'en suis trs satisfait.

----------


## Filippo

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un mpman tk250 (radio, audio, vido, photo (visionneuse), texte) vraiment excellent, sauf l'autonomie en vido qui est seulement d'une heure, bon en mme il est aussi bien fin, donc faut pas trop en demander. Autre problme, le revtement SoftTouch qui ne fait pas long feu, mme en en prenant extrmement soin. Pour le reste, j'en suis trs satisfait.


Merci pour ta rponse  :;):

----------


## SnakemaN

Et pourquoi pas un bon smartphone genre Motorola Atrix, Lg Optimus, Nexus S, ou encore Galaxy S (II) ?

----------


## Filippo

> Et pourquoi pas un bon smartphone genre Motorola Atrix, Lg Optimus, Nexus S, ou encore Galaxy S (II) ?


Merci SnakemaN pour ta rponse.
J'y ai pens. Mais je prfre attendre l'arrive de Free en fin d'anne sur le march du mobile pour m'engager 12 ou 24 mois dans un forfait. Les bons smartphones sans forfait sont au dessus de mon budget.

 :;):

----------


## ManusDei

Tu as regard du ct de Samsung ?
Je crois que c'est les seuls dont les produits lisent le flac.

----------


## Filippo

> Tu as regard du ct de Samsung ?
> Je crois que c'est les seuls dont les produits lisent le flac.


Merci ManusDei,
un collgue vient de me faire une dmo de son Cowon J3, je sens que je vais me laisser tenter. Ca lit le flac, il y a une super qualit sonore, un cran amoled, 11h00 d'autonomie vido.

 :;):

----------


## tumoo

Il est un peu cher (220 environ) mais apparemment c'est top

tu peux mme lire les sous-titres en SRT  ::ccool:: 

http://www.journaldugeek.com/2010/06/08/test-cowon-j3/

----------


## toopac

199 chez materiel.net avec ladaptateur USB sur lallume cigare.

j'ajouterai ce test  : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/cowon-j..._9160_209.html

----------


## Filippo

> Il est un peu cher (220 environ) mais apparemment c'est top
> 
> tu peux mme lire les sous-titres en SRT 
> 
> http://www.journaldugeek.com/2010/06/08/test-cowon-j3/


Merci tumoo, toopac,
J'ai 50 euros kados  utiliser a va me revenir  environ 150 euros avec 6% de rduction adhrant fnac.

 :;):

----------


## Filippo

Bonsoir,
j'ai command un Cowon J3 8Go  la Fnac il y a bientt deux semaines.

J'ai contact le service client ce matin car je commenais  trouver le temps long. On m'a rpondu qu'il y avait des retards fournisseur. La Fnac m'a dj fait le coup 2 fois, je sens qu'on va me proposer de choisir un autre produit.

Au cas o la Fnac ne pourrait pas me livrer le Cowon, dans le budget que j'ai dpens pour le J3 j'ai repr :

Le Samsung Galaxy S Wifi 4 : 
http://www.fnac.com/Samsung-Galaxy-S...9/w-4?from=301

Et l'Archos 70 IT :
http://www.fnac.com/Archos-70-IT-And...0/w-4?from=301

J'aimerais pouvoir copier-coller depuis mon pc vers le lecteur mp4 les vidos sans avoir  les convertir.

Les 2 appareils lisent le format flac.

Le Samsung est plus pratique  caser dans une poche.

Lequel me conseilleriez-vous ?

Merci.

 :;):

----------


## RomainVALERI

Bon ben ... il fallait bien que quelqu'un s'y colle alors a sera moi  ::roll:: 

T'as envisag la lecture de livres en papier ?  ::mrgreen:: 
C'est lger, jamais en panne, c'est mille fois plus colo, et a nique moins les yeux  ::calim2::  (y'en a mme  :8O:  qui disent que a rend pas plus con  ::whistle:: )

--- Ceci tait un message du CSTV* ---

* Comit de Soutien aux Techno-Victimes

----------


## Filippo

Bonjour Romain,
je tiens  te remercier pour ton conseil avis.

Je tiens  te prciser que j'alterne l'utilisation de ma psp avec celui d'un magazine ou d'un journal ou d'un livre, tous, effectivement en papier. 

N'ayant pas russi  couter de la musique ou la radio avec un magazine, un journal ou un livre, je me suis alors tourn vers un autre type de matriel.

Passant entre 4 et 5 heures par jour dans les transports j'essaie de diversifier le temps d'attente.

J'ajoute galement au passage qu'un ou deux bouquins et un magazine psent plus lourd qu'un lecteur mp4.

Quant  l'cologie, je pourrais tout  fait aller au travail en voiture ou en moto en environ 1h-1h30, il n'y aurait alors plus besoin de lecteur mp4, alors que j'effectue ce trajet aller en transports en commun en 2h-2h30.


 :;):

----------


## minnesota

Salut,

Le hic c'est que ce Cowon, que je ne connaissais pas, semble tre une valeur sre, et sans parler de l'autonomie. Perso, je patienterais encore un peu avant de chercher un autre fournisseur, voire mme une autre Fnac.

----------


## Filippo

Merci minnesota,
oui c'est un trs bon appareil et je suis prt  patienter.

Si la fnac accepte de tout me rembourser y compris les points kados alors dans ce cas j'irai acheter le Cowon sur export-priv.

Si la Fnac refuse de me rembourser la somme correspondant aux points kados alors je suis prt  patienter le temps qu'il faut mais encore faut-il qu'ils ne me demandent pas de choisir un autre produit en me disant qu'ils ne peuvent pas me fournir le Cowon, comme a a t le cas la dernire fois avec un appareil GPS.

 :;):

----------


## minnesota

S'ils ne peuvent pas honorer la commande, il me semble qu'ils doivent te rembourser le prix de l'appareil que tu as pay, ceci inclut le montant du chque-cadeau qu'ils ont encaiss. Le truc qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire par contre, c'est rendre de la monnaie sur un chque-cadeau s'il n'est pas utilis en totalit, c'est pareil pour les chques-restaurant d'ailleurs. 

Cela dit, moi aussi a m'nerve les magasins qui n'ont pas de stocks, ou qui ne font que refourguer des modles d'expo.

----------


## Filippo

La dernire fois j'avais command un appareil GPS dont j'avais pay 50 euros en points kados (une carte entire kados). La Fnac ne m'a pas dbit ce que j'avais rgl en carte bleue par contre les 50 euros kados m'ont t crdits sur un compte Fnac.

L je crains que a ne recommence.

 :;):

----------


## minnesota

Au temps pour moi, mais d'aprs leur cgv ils doivent te refiler un nouveau chque-cadeau.




> Article 7 - Remboursement
> 
> Le remboursement s'effectuera sur proposition de Fnac par crdit sur son compte bancaire ou par chque bancaire adress au nom du client ayant pass la commande et  l'adresse de facturation le client pouvant opter pour un autre mode de remboursement que celui propos. Il est cependant prcis dans le cas dun paiement total ou partiel par chques cadeaux, que ceux-ci ne peuvent tre rembourss ni en espces, ni par chque, ni par carte bancaire. Le remboursement des achats effectus par chques cadeaux s'effectuera exclusivement sous forme de chques cadeaux pour un montant identique  celui pay sous cette forme. Pour les remboursements via Fnac Direct aucun envoi en contre-remboursement ne sera accept quel qu'en soit le motif.
> 
> Les avantages obtenus lors de lachat de produit seront annuls en cas de restitution du produit accompagne dun remboursement dudit produit


Par contre, il y a bien une info qui rendrait les cartes kados (c'est que tu as je suppose) moins pratiques que les chques :




> Important ! La Carte Cadeau Kados utilise sur Fnac.com est convertie en chques-cadeaux Fnac.com. La Carte Cadeau enregistre sur le compte chques-cadeaux sera ajoute au solde actuel de chques-cadeaux Fnac.com et ne pourra tre transforme  nouveau en Carte Cadeau.


Mais c'est pas trs clair pour moi, et de toute faon les clauses cgv sont prvalentes.

Esprant juste que ton joujou arrive assez tt pour ne pas avoir  s'embter avec a.  :;):

----------


## Filippo

Merci minnesota pour ces informations.

J'ai demand  la fnac une rponse sous huitaine pour qu'ils me fixent une date probable de livraison en demandant  leur fournisseur.

Bon je sens que je vais tre pris en otage  la Fnac.

En esprant qu'il aient le Galaxy s wifi en stock ...  ::roll:: 

La prochaine fois j'utiliserai ma carte kados  la redoute pour m'acheter des vtements.

 :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> T'as envisag la lecture de livres en papier ? 
> *C'est lger,*


Ah non, je proteste. Le papier, c'est super lourd.

----------


## Filippo

Tout  fait,
quand j'ai un bon magazine, un journal et un ou deux bouquins, a fait dj un certain poids  :;):

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Ah non, je proteste. Le papier, c'est super lourd.


 ::aie::  Si t'en es l effectivement... 

Avec le mme genre de raisonnement, la boulangerie au coin de la rue est "super loin", vaut mieux y aller en voiture... (voiture dans laquelle remonter les vitres avec une manivelle est "super balaise" donc qu'on a remplac par un petit moteur, etc, etc... )

 ::mur::

----------


## tumoo

> Si t'en es l effectivement... 
> 
> Avec le mme genre de raisonnement, la boulangerie au coin de la rue est "super loin", vaut mieux y aller en voiture... (voiture dans laquelle remonter les vitres avec une manivelle est "super balaise" donc qu'on a remplac par un petit moteur, etc, etc... )


Enfin va regarder un film sur papier, faut tourner les pages trs vite l  ::aie::

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Enfin va regarder un film sur papier, faut tourner les pages trs vite l


Pour les films, on est d'accord  ::mrgreen:: 

Par contre, regarder un film dans le train sur un mini-cran... heu... sans moi*  ::mouarf:: 

*  chaque fois que je vois quelqu'un faire a, je ne peux pas m'empcher de penser  Farrugia dans les gradins dans le film "Didier"  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Si t'en es l effectivement... 
> 
> Avec le mme genre de raisonnement, la boulangerie au coin de la rue est "super loin", vaut mieux y aller en voiture... (voiture dans laquelle remonter les vitres avec une manivelle est "super balaise" donc qu'on a remplac par un petit moteur, etc, etc... )


C'est pas le mme cas que Filippo, mais quand je prend le train pendant plus de 2H, si je veux lire des BD ou des mangas pendant le trajet, on parle en kg de papier (sans compter le volume).

Et c'est lourd :p

Mais pour lire, je m'orienterais plus vers les e-ink machin (c'est prcis hein ?).

----------


## darkcrift

C'est sr que si t'as l'intgrale de naruto dans ton sac  dos a peu tre lgrement lourd... ::aie::

----------

